# big bear issues



## bigbears (Mar 23, 2014)

I have a late 80's big bear 350 4x4 when trying to start it will turn over a few times then make a noise that sounds like the starter is turning backwards then sound normal a few turns then the sound again and it also backfires numerous times before finally starting I've changed the spark plug and that didn't change anything the carb is from another bear that was running fine I changed them because the one on this had fuel constantly running out of it I can usually get it to run but it takes more tries than any of my others and when it does start it will backfire when riding at more than a fast idle I've checked the oil and it looks to have a new air filter there's nothing clogging anything up I've drained some fuel out and it appears to be good even added sea foam but no change I'm not sure what else it could be any ideas?


----------



## kygreen (Oct 15, 2011)

Dous it have a good battery ? Or mabey the starter needs to be rebuilt and I think your air fuel ratio may need some adjusting likely because the other carb was set differently


----------



## bigbears (Mar 23, 2014)

The battery is good and strong I didn't think about the starter maybe being weak I took the carb off of a big bear that was running great just has developed shifting problems I figured they would be the same the old one was letting way too much fuel through I'm going to rebuild it was just hoping to know it's running decent first before I change everything on the carb maybe I need to just start with that and go from there thanks


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

check your valves chances are your intake valves are set to tight and make sure there's no tear in the carburetor boot between the carburetor and the engine


----------



## bigbears (Mar 23, 2014)

thanks Would that cause it to foul plugs? I rode 2 days in a row no problems then left it sitting for 1 day and it barely ran when I started it then it quit and acts like the plug is fouled won't hit a lick now


----------

